# Breeders???



## Wigglewoo (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey All,

Hope you can help - I am looking for a guinea pig, but after reading a lot of things on here and other places I'd like to buy direct from a breeder rather than a pet shop - the problem is I cannot seem to find any breeders in my area..... but perhaps I'm not looking in the right places?!

Can anyone offer some advice as to how I find one, I'm in Essex????

xXx


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Cavy Classifieds

Cavy Breeder UK

Also a nice forum to join that often has cavies for sale - Lilac Cavies Forum - Login

Hope that helps! :thumbup:


----------

